# system eq research



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

hey there everyone, i was hoping someone on here would be able to help me out 

i'm doing some research into spectrum analysis, system EQing and frequency sweeping of a room.

here are some of the bulletpoints that i'm looking into that i hope you guys can help me with:

1. the purpose of system EQ
2. the role of analysis equipment in system eq
3. the difference in eq between monitor + front of house

i've tried googling some stuff but i keep getting either really technical stuff or companies promoting certain products. if someone can, please give me a brief overview into those points above 

thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Kris,

It looks like your primary interested for this is sound reinforcement systems. This Forum is primarily focused on home theater systems. I think you’ll do better finding the info you’re looking for at this Forum:

ProSoundWeb.com Live Audio Board

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

ok i'll ask them guys.
Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, much appreciated


----------

